# Topics > Operating systems > Operating systems for robotics >  BrainOS (Brain Operating System), robotic operating system

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Brain Corporation

braincorp.com/technology/brainos

----------


## Airicist

AutoDelivery - Powered by BrainOS

Published on Apr 2, 2019




> The future of delivery has arrived with the newest robot powered by BrainOS - AutoDelivery.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Brain Corp announces third-gen BrainOS platform"

by Brianna Wessling
November 3, 2022

----------

